# 1937ish schwinn roadster frame and locking fork project



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2022)

Up for bid is this great 37ish schwinn double bar roadster frame and locking fork! Ready for your color combo and also comes with a very straight chaingaurd and prewar nice Bfg badge and the cool early Bfg stencils and down tube sticker! Only issue with frame is bottom fender mount is a bit chewed up but doesn’t affect the integrity of the frame! Shipping will be actual to you and the bidding starts at $200! Thanks for looking and bidding….


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2022)

More pictures…


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 21, 2022)

250


----------



## Goatroper (Sep 21, 2022)

300


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks guys for the start, but no deal yet! Good thing with you guys as there could be pick up instead of shipping, save some cash…


----------

